
Lyor Cohen: 'Steve Jobs was a seductive and profound bully' - 6stringmerc
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2016/aug/04/lyor-cohen-def-jam-napster-steve-jobs
======
6stringmerc
Quick Primer: Mr. Cohen is a captain of industry in the music business. There
is much written about the fellow and his dealings in the business. He's
achieved much, but has detractors.

